# cult



## lukeh021471 (Nov 8, 2013)

is there a cult or a world movement that hold to a christology that Christ is full deity but denies His humanity


----------



## irresistible_grace (Nov 8, 2013)

I have not been able to find anything of the sort but...
It has been brought to my attention on more than one occasion that though we profess that Christ us fully God & fully man we often neglect the humanity of Christ. 
The Man Christ Jesus: Theological Reflections on the Humanity of Christ


----------



## Tim (Nov 8, 2013)

Luke, just a side note - it would be useful to create a more specific title to your thread; it will attract more attention that way.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2013)

I believe that this is the position of Ethiopian orthodoxy, but am not sure.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 8, 2013)

This sounds like just your basic gnosticism. Or perhaps more specifically Docetism.

Docetism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ReformedChristian (Nov 8, 2013)

Monophysitism is the heresy your speaking of: Monophysitism is an error concerning the nature of Christ that asserts Jesus had only one nature, not two as is taught in the correct doctrine of the hypostatic union: Jesus is both God and man in one person. In monophysitism, the single nature was divine, not human. It is sometimes referred to as Eutychianism, after Eutyches 378-452, via Carm Monophysitism|What is Monophysitism? | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry it had issues in the Eastern Orthodox church for a time.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you.. couldn't find a good heading.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukeh021471 (Nov 8, 2013)

Since some people deny every part of our Lord His person and work.. I was thinking people denying His full humanity .. oh yea docetics well I am sure some group in the future will resurrect that heresy. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 8, 2013)

A very thorough treatment here.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 8, 2013)

The Armenian Apostolic Church, and the Abyssinian Coptic Church seem to be Monophysite. The Church of Rome claims that they have come to an understanding with the Egyptian Coptic Church and that it is no longer Monophysite. The other Eastern Orthodox Patriarchs have not been reconciled with the Coptic Pope of Alexandria and still regard the Egyptian Church as in error. The Armenian, Abyssinian, and Egyptian Churches all claim to be setting forth a Christology that reflects the teaching of St. Cyril of Alexandria and consider themselves to be Miaphysite. Some elements of the Mar Thoma Church also seemed to be Monophysite.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Nov 20, 2013)

The Ethiopian Orthodox church, the Coptic Orthodox church, the Indian Orthodox church, the Eritrean Orthodox church, the Syriac Orthodox church and the Armenian Orthodox church are collectively known as the Oriental Orthodox church and they do not believe in monophysitism. Their position is more accurately summed up as 'miaphysitism' which holds that Christ is fully human and fully divine, yet has only one nature. They base this on the teaching of Cyril of Alexandria, who confessed 'mia physis tou Theou logou sesarkomene' meaning 'one nature of the Word of God incarnate'. This thread on ChristianForums.com explains why the Copts are not monophysites.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2013)

With a broad view of "cult" we can find many. 

Our Lord was fully God and fully man in an indissoluble union whereby the second person of the Trinity assumed a human nature that cannot be separated, divided, mixed, or confused.

One can best understand this _hypostatic union_ (together united in one subsistence and in one single person) by examining what it is not, thus from the process of elimination determine what it must be.

The hypostatic union is not:

1. a denial that Christ was truly God (*Ebionites, Elkasites, Arians*);
2. a dissimilar or different substance (_anomoios_) with the Father (*semi-Arianism*);
3. a denial that Christ had a genuine human soul (*Apollinarians*);
4. a denial of a distinct person in the Trinity (*Dynamic Monarchianism*);
5. God acting merely in the forms of the Son and Spirit (*Modalistic Monarchianism/Sabellianism/United Pentecostal Church*);
6. a mixture or change when the two natures were united (*Eutychianism/Monophysitism*);
7. two distinct persons (*Nestorianism*);
8. a denial of the true humanity of Christ (*docetism*);
9. a view that God the Son laid aside all or some of His divine attributes (*kenoticism*);
10. a view that there was a communication of the attributes between the divine and human natures (*Lutheranism, with respect to the Lord's Supper*); and
11. a view that Jesus existed independently as a human before God entered His body (*Adoptionism*).

The Chalcedonian Definition is one of the few statements that all of orthodox Christendom recognizes as the most faithful summary of the teachings of the Scriptures on the matter of the Incarnate Christ. The Chalcedonian Definition was the answer to the many heterodoxies identified above during the third century.


----------

